# Medical Care (Good, Bad or Indifferent)



## bcadventurers (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the medical care is like in Cebu or in other cities. Is there good hospitals?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

We live in Gen. Trias, Cavite, and the medical care is more than adequate here. It can cost you a month's pension to be admitted but the care is there and the medical staff seem very dedicated to their work. It helps when you have insurance that will help to pay hospital bills. The most expensive hospital in the Philippines is St. Luke's Medical Center in Manila. Medical care and the availability of it depends on where you live. If you live in the rural areas of the Province, it may be difficult to find medical care, especially quick medical care. Most hospitals have specialists as well as an emergency room.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

My kids were born in Medical City in Manila and I was very happy with the service and cost.


----------

